

An Angel List for London - rayhano
http://bamlondon.blogspot.com/

======
rayhano
Also interesting is how Sprouter have featured London-based Housebites today
(and managed to spell their name wrong in their email blast...)

If you have seen it, Housebites is awesome! <http://housebites.com>

